# Wasdale head



## saladboy55 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi has anybody stayed at Wasdale head car park?, Thinking of walking up Scarfell  Pike and it would be nice to stay for the night when i  get back thanks .


----------



## countrycruisers (Feb 7, 2017)

*Scarfell walk*

We have not stopped overnight at Wasdale, but we did stopover for a few nights the other side of Scarfell at Seathwaite farm campsite £5PPPN basic site with hot showers and toilets. Alternatively you can park just off road outside the farm for free.
As this is a dead end valley there is very little traffic. You can then walk up Scarfell by several routes. We went up via Esk Hause and down the corridor route. A word of warning the corridor route is very narrow at one point, with a big drop on the one side.
Hope you have some clear weather to enjoy the views.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 7, 2017)

Drive back up to Wast water and park up lakeside, gather you still can, its been a few years, lovely views to wake up to.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 7, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> Drive back up to Wast water and park up lakeside, gather you still can, its been a few years, lovely views to wake up to.



My son did just that last September in a vw camper.
Had a great time apart from being eaten alive by the dreaded midge, shouldn't be an issues this time of year.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 8, 2017)

*Not in a large camper*

Know the area quite well, but previously visited in a car/tent or a Bongo.
Thought about it in our 7.7 m MH last summer, but had doubts about the road in. So I spoke to the warden at the National Trust campsite ... no, not recommended to attempt the drive along Wast Water, unless you can guarantee no oncoming traffic!
Largely single track, windy with boulders along side.


----------

